# Dozer Update: 2 months



## DangerousDann (Nov 8, 2015)

we've had Dozer just over 2 months now. He's doing well, but still has his days and nights mixed up. Shedding about ever week or so.


----------



## Rud3dog (Nov 25, 2015)

You have a great Tegu man. What do you use to make them funny videos? lol


----------



## DangerousDann (Nov 28, 2015)

Rud3dog said:


> You have a great Tegu man. What do you use to make them funny videos? lol


Thank you. I'm using my iPhone 6+ and iMovie on my phone for the videos. I have insomnia so it gives me something to do between 1am and 3am, lol. I record the vids in the day, then edit at night.


----------



## DangerousDann (Nov 28, 2015)

I've done about 7 different vids like that one, mostly post to Facebook


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (Jan 15, 2016)

DD- he looks great. Strikes a great pose on his ramp.


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 15, 2016)

Love seeing the new pics. Keep them coming. Always fun to watch them grow!


----------



## beantickler (Jan 15, 2016)

That video was great... He looks awesome. Keep those vids and pictures coming.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks guys
Things have been really hectic the last few months, sorry I haven't been on much. Dozer is doing great, he's eating well (still only ground turkey with added calcium and vitamins, tried introducing new stuff, but he's really picky). He's on a semi regular schedule now and likes to be held. He sheds a lot (almost every week). Here's a new video I did the other day.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice video LOL... I dont think i want to hand feed again, my golden tegu seems to always get my fingers...


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 17, 2016)

Jrock23 said:


> Nice video LOL... I dont think i want to hand feed again, my golden tegu seems to always get my fingers...


Thanks. I started hand feeding Dozer early, and I hand feed everyday. He only got my finger once when he was 2 months old. Now I can have ground turkey on my fingers and he won't go for my fingers even though they smell and taste like turkey. I'm not sure how we got to that point and not sure if I can offer much advice on hand feeding, I think I just got lucky with Dozer. I'm not too familiar with Goldens


----------



## DangerousDann (Feb 9, 2016)

Been a while, but I finally have a few more Dozer Videos. Let me know what you think.


----------



## DangerousDann (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's awesome, I can't wait till my gold tegu get that big


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 10, 2016)

DD- Dozer's great. You got a great pal.


----------



## DangerousDann (Feb 10, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> DD- Dozer's great. You got a great pal.


Thanks Walter. Remember all that worrying I did early on? Now if I could get him to eat other stuff that turkey.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 10, 2016)

How long did it take you to hand feed without using tongs.. I'm still workout on trust with my gold, but i want to try hand feeding . He seems ti bite too hard on the stainless steel tongs I have, I want to use wooden tongs because of the strength of the month can maybe break it. I want to try using plastic tongs but having trouble finding them in my area, I want to hand feed but my gold is aggressive eater LOL...


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Feb 11, 2016)

I have hand fed my tegu since the day I got her. Never had any issues. I don't even own a pair of tongs. Some of us are just lucky to get the tame ones. I feel really fortunate especially since I have kids and other animals too. Rockie gets along with my cats, a parrot and even the sugar gliders. She's simply a sweet heart.


----------



## DangerousDann (Feb 11, 2016)

We never used tongs, pretty much started hand feeding the second week we had him.


----------



## Rud3dog (Feb 12, 2016)

I have been on the fence with this issue. I have about 12 CBB monitors and tegus and they are super tame. I have hand fed them both when they were young, but as some might know, monitors and tegus dont seem to have killer eye sight close up. Ever offered food to a monitor or tegu and you have to wave it in the air for them to find it some times? Yeah they know its there, there sense of smell with the Jacobson organ tells them that. I have seen so many of my lizards miss the actual target of the food I was feeding them. I am sure some lizards are better then others, but when or if they get 5 foot plus, do you really want to continue to chance it? And is it really worth loosing a digit. Im very sure they wouldnt mean to hurt us, but any one or any thing can make a mistake. Every thing I just said is not a scientific fact, this is from my own personal observations, and this is only my opinions that I contemplative to myself all the time. 

We should start a new topic with this very question


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 12, 2016)

I've had the same experience as Rud3dog in the past with monitors and tegus missing their food when its right in front of their face - exactly why I don't hand feed once they get to be a certain size. Being bit by a hungry/excited large tegu could be brutal even if it lets go immediately. I did have one exception prob 20 yrs ago or so with my water monitor I had in high school. He was 5-6' and was the gentlest eater I've ever had. Seemed like he went out of his way to make sure his food wasn't me before gulping it down!


----------



## beantickler (Feb 15, 2016)

Im so jealous of his affection towards you. My red is still afraid of the world... He is only nice to me when hes in the tub or right after he gets out of the tub... lol


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 15, 2016)

You know, the red tegu is an animal with which I have 0 experience. I'd like to know more about how they differ or overlap with Argies wrt diet, handling, etc. 

On a side note, I don't begrudge buying hybrids between them, but behavioral/biological predictability becomes more complicated. 

So, again, I'd like to lead about more firsthand experience and knowledge about the red.


----------



## beantickler (Feb 15, 2016)

Well Walter I can tell you that this red is very aggressive when hes in his cage but outside hes much nicer. I haven't spent the required time with him i should... pm me so we don't hijack this thread.


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 22, 2016)

I've hand fed and my tegu has missed and got me, usually doesn't hold on, but one time I had to pry his mouth off, no blood that time, but wasn't pleasent. I still hand feed though


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 22, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Well Walter I can tell you that this red is very aggressive when hes in his cage but outside hes much nicer. I haven't spent the required time with him i should... pm me so we don't hijack this thread.


I plan to, thanks.


----------



## Rud3dog (Feb 22, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> I've hand fed and my tegu has missed and got me, usually doesn't hold on, but one time I had to pry his mouth off, no blood that time, but wasn't pleasent. I still hand feed though



When he/she is 5 foot, do you think it will be worth taking the chance? I have seen others do it, and I always cringe knowing that one day the worse bite ever could happen even by mistake.


----------



## thatoneguy (Feb 23, 2016)

Rud3dog said:


> When he/she is 5 foot, do you think it will be worth taking the chance? I have seen others do it, and I always cringe knowing that one day the worse bite ever could happen even by mistake.



I was thinking about that as well, and I would like to keep all my fingers.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Maybe it's a very individual thing. Some lizards more careful than others. Sometimes, I pat mine and talk to them while they're eating. They NEVER harm one another when at the food bowl, nor do my two redfoot tortoises that sumemr out with themever ever get hurt as they sometimes get to eat meat as well. Even cheek to jowl, no one is hurt, so I figure then neither will I get hurt. Only difference is that I talk to them and will use a fist to gently nudge a face away while saying "_Huh_'!" I'll do it just to assert my presence there.So, sometimes I itneratc a little with them as they eat and other times, I slop the pigs and leave.


----------



## DangerousDann (Apr 9, 2016)

Thought I would post a few updates videos of Dozer since it'sbeen a while.


----------



## DangerousDann (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (Apr 9, 2016)

Not my best video theme


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Dozinator looking better and better.


----------



## DangerousDann (Apr 10, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> The Dozinator looking better and better.


Thanks, I've been spending more time with him since the calcium issue. I have noticed he is eating a lot more now. He gets turkey every day and a mouse every other day right now. He still refuses to eat any fruit. I dust all his food with calcium every day and vitamins every other day


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Apr 10, 2016)

Good looking bugger. I am a new owner of a male tegu (after I've had my girl Rockie for a year). Ours is Dozer as well lol. He is less then 15 months old and measures at 41 inches. I wish I could figure out how to post picks and videos. My two became an instant friends and are so cute together


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Apr 13, 2016)

Here they are, Rockie and Dozer


----------

